# What is the top 3 things you look for?



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm just wondering what is the top 3 things you look for when your shopping for a new adult goat?

What would be your top 3 concerns when shopping for kids?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

udder, structure, health
pretty much in that order. If the udder is good then how is the structure? If the health needs work it depends on what is wrong as some things can be corrected. 

only difference on kids is I look at the dams udder and sires dams udder.


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

How about pedigree Logan? Is that a big part of your decision or is udder, structure and health more important?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I gotta say, I have a lot of things I look for when buying a goat. Here are some things most important to me:

-AGS and/or ADGA registered
-strong pedigree
-conformation 
-health
-udders
-production
-sire and dam


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes they must be AGS or ADGA registered!

Well although pedigree can sometimes imply good things it does not guarantee them. 
If a doe has no goats or herd in her pedigree that I have ever heard of but has a nice udder and good structure I would get her without question. I have a bunch of goats from herds no one has heard of but they are structurally correct and I saw their dams udders and sometimes sires dams udder or at least a photo of it. 
I can't wait for some of them to freshen to see how they look!

I sold a doe that carried a very well known herd name and a great pedigree that freshened last year with a less than ok udder. She was a second freshener and her teats were tiny and winged out hard with no medial at all. I had paid a pretty penny for her and her "pedigree" but sold her as a pet since that is really what her udder was. 

So you I like nice pedigrees but it does not mean that you get a great udder.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with Logan... seeing well known goats in a pedigree is a plus IF the adult doe or buck being considered has all the good qualities of the goats behind them. I personally look at the health, conformation and udder structure of an adult doe and if she's been freshened, it's nice to see barn records of production.

I'm like Logan...not nearly as many goats but the 2 does I do have come from really great older lines and are from not so well known herds.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh yeah...I totally agree. I guess what I am kinda trying to say is... I do like to see a proven pedigree vs. an unknown pedigree. I have quite a few does that come from a pedigree full of unknown anscestors and they're still quite nice themselves, but most of my nicest does come from proven lines. Each herd is different so i'm not saying this is true for every breeder. 

The nice thing about those proven goats in a pedigree is that you can go back and research them usually through ADGA genetics or whatever and see a "performance" record. A plain pedigree with no CHs, LAs, or * milkers or anything won't tell you much about what's behind your goat. I'm personally going to be much more inclined to purchasing something from a more proven, known pedigree though. That "helps" show what you're working with. It doesn't mean that a goat from an unknown pedigree can't be just as nice too.

A strong pedigree is something I do look for when purchasing goats, but it's not a make it or break it type thing.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumbup: I like seeing those MCH's and * in pedigree's too, Each of my 3 have a good many goats in their lines that have been proven but it also depends on the goat ...for example, my Binkey comes from Hollow Ache R, And I know that her breeder doesn't show or do anything to promote her farm and she's been in the Nigerian breeding for years, Binkey comes from older lines like Brush Creek and when I bought her as a 2 year old, I went into the purchase blindly and went on how dairy in build she looked, she was dry at the time too so I was surprised when she first freshened for me with the udder she has. Not the "perfect" udder but one that I am proud to exploit and she has a freshened daughter that has proven herself in the milk pail too.....so, all in all...seeing a pedigree with lots of proven goats is good when looking, but sometimes the best goats come out of not so well known ancestors. I'd be more inclined to buy an adult over a kid mainly because I can see what I'm getting as opposed to hoping I get what I'm paying for.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumb: Very true. 

...me and Binkey would get along just fine...I'm a big fan of Brush Creek! :laugh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes I am all for the milking notations on a pedigree!! Shows that the goats have been recognized for their production. Some people don't have the time or money or desire to do shows or milk testing so I kinda understand that. Generations of goats with no records doesn't help; I do like to see some production records there. 
I guess I mean that the herd name may not be that well known but that is not everything. I will be doing a one day milk test with a bunch of my does this year. Wish I could do the 305 day test but it is too hard to watch my kids and milk the does enough to get that done at this point.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

My top 3 things are udder, pedigree, and conformation. In a buck the dam has to have a star in the AR, be a MCH or GCH and have a gorgeous udder. Oh and it must be bottle fed otherwise I don't care how nice it is. As long as it does not have CAE or CL it does not have to be in perfect health although it would be preferred. A little cold is nothing meds can't fix


----------

